
Sendgrid Live Issue: non-Roman characters getting garbled - chanw
It seems to have happened from last night (4th November) that emails sent with non-Roman characters e.g. Japanese, Cyrillic etc., are being completed garbled and rendered wrong.<p>I noticed lots of people in Japan on twitter are complaining but despite this and raising P1 incident, Sendgrid is refusing to acknowledge the issue on their status page and give us updates on the fix. Hoping other people see this and this alerts them to impact. Sendgrid is now the email arm of Twilio.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;toofu__&#x2F;status&#x2F;1191662577723400193<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;t3_heartland&#x2F;status&#x2F;1191682021413670913
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;seiketkm&#x2F;status&#x2F;1191674672674246656
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;twitter.com&#x2F;Hi_Noguchi&#x2F;status&#x2F;1191662822574346241
======
colorofmysea
+1 From Quartz [https://imgur.com/a/ZX20x0m](https://imgur.com/a/ZX20x0m)

